# التطور الطبيعي للحاجة الساقعة (التحكم)



## ابن العميد (18 أكتوبر 2011)

اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء
احب اني اشاركم خبرتي في التحكم الالكتروني:34:

العلم تطور بشكل كبير ومبقاش بيعتمد علي طريقة صنع المكونات الالكترونية:70: قد ما بقي بيعتمد علي هيه هتعمل ايه وهتشتغل قد ايه؟؟

زمان كنا بنتعلم الميكرو وارجله والكريستاله بتاعته وحواديت ونقعد نركب والدنيا تقف وساعات كنا نحط الميكرو ببوردة الاختبار جوه المشروع عشان خايفين ليتعطل:82:

القصة اختلفت وبقت اسهل بكتير دالواقتي
بقت قصه انتا عايز تعمل ايه اكتر منها هتعملها ازاي:31:

مثلا لو عايز تشغل موتور علي سرعات مختلفه هات لوحة سرعات صغيرة وركبها عالموتور
ولو حابب تعمله برنامج هات كمان لوحه جاهزة راكب عليها الميكروكنترولر ووصلها بلوحة سرعات الموتور بعد ما تكون برمجتها عالكمبيوتر بالUSB وخلاص:7:

ولو حابب توصل لوحة السرعات ولوحة الميكرو لاسلكيا هات قطعتين لا سلكي ووصل واحده علي لوحة الميكرو وواحده علي لوحة السرعات وبرمجه بسيطه جدا هتلاقيها بتاخد الاوامر زي الفل

الجمال انك حتي بعد التخرج الحاجات دي هتخدمك جدا في الشغل لانك ممكن تعمل اكثر مما تتخيله وتحس انه مستحيل :5:

فيه شركات اجنبيه بتبيع الحاجات دي عالنت زي
www.sparkfun.com
ونفس الشركة ليها موقع مصري لنفس المنتجات الجميلة
www.arabiaic.com
وسعره كويس جدا في السوق واقل كمان من انك لو هتشحنها من بره لوحدك غير كده عندهم دعم فني لو تحب


----------



## samy m (13 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل اوى


----------



## م/حسن ماجد (6 مارس 2012)

موضوع جميل 
و شكرا على الحاجه السقعه


----------

